# Pictures of Cats snuggling...



## BabyKitty (Jan 14, 2005)

I only have 1 can so no snuggling goes on here, except with me and her....we would like to see some pics of your cats snuggling. I think it is sooo cute!


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

*Well, you asked for it...  















































































































*


----------



## BabyKitty (Jan 14, 2005)

AWEEEEE! Are those your cats? The kittens too? They are soo cute!


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 15, 2005)

Spacemonkey that was too much. After ever picture I just kept squealing and saying "Oh my god!"


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Yeah, the kittens were born a week after rescuing a pregnant cat, this past August. Scully (orange tabby in my sig) had four babies: 2 boys, 2 girls. 

The boys -PJ (orange tabby) and Anderson (buff tabby)- were adopted, and the girls -Miko (tortoiseshell) and Steph (grey patched tabby)- stayed with me  There are _lots_ more pics where those came from


----------



## mismodliz (Dec 5, 2003)

Oh, Emily - those were too much!! 

I... must... have... snuggling... kittens. LOL!

Thank you for sharing; they were wonderful.


----------



## opokki (May 5, 2003)

Great pictures Spacemonkey!  
Here are some of mine:

Hoggle, Bean & Chieve








Chieve & Bean








Hoggle & Bean








Hoggle, Bean & Chieve








Chieve & Hoggle








Hoggle & Bean








Belladonna & Chieve








Bean & Rhiannon








Bean, Rhiannon & Chieve


----------



## BabyKitty (Jan 14, 2005)

That pic is awesome! Theres no room! Baby Kitty sleeps in a box next to me on the bed Ill post a pic later. I love that!


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)




----------



## Carina (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## Donaldjr1969 (Feb 8, 2005)

Willie is on the left and Tooties is on the right.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Tilak is on top of Jinx here:








But this is more polite:


----------



## fbodgrl (May 10, 2004)

It is a very rare moment I get any of my 4 that close to each other  I did catch Lamar and Zack on the window seat together the other day...but the batteries were dead in the camera.


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

They're not really cuddling in this one, but it's the closest they get without fighting...









Like in this one, where it can KINDA pass as cuddling, but in the next second, she went for his throat! lol








sorry bout the eye glare, my camera sucks and I can't take pics without flash, but if i take them WITH it, it's rare to NOT get the glare


----------



## Celeste_Eden (Jan 18, 2005)

opokki said:


>


how many kitties can you fit in a shoebox?


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

My lot...



























































And my mums cats...


----------



## Kishkumen (Jan 14, 2005)

These photos are so sweet that my teeth are starting to rot!


----------



## BabyKitty (Jan 14, 2005)

LOL I know I LOVE these pictures please keep them coming!


----------



## Bengal Cat (Aug 17, 2004)

A few of my pics


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 15, 2005)

The last two are cute Bengal Cat. I love when cat's use each other's butts as pillows. So cute


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

Here's Gaylord and Ashley:


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

remember that you asked for this! I will try to show SOME restraint... :wink: 

Tyrael forcibly washing Lina, who is not amused.









Rik using Sigmund for a pillow. Sigmund is not amused.









Stephanie and Sigmund are in love. They're both fixed though, so it's ok.









Tabby washing Imrik. He's SUCH a gigolo!









Imrik and Stephanie







[/img]


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I love this thread. Each photo is more precious than the last! Here is Mittens and my foster cat Max. Max would force his way in the sink if he wanted to be in there with Mittens. It was way cute to see them


----------



## BabyKitty (Jan 14, 2005)

I am sooo proud of this thread! Thanks for all the wonderfull pictures, each day Im looking forward to the next cute one! That one in the sink is so sweet!


----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

Kota and Stix in a rare peaceful moment. Notice her paw on his head. Even in her sleep she is the boss.









This was taken when they were a little younger









And these two are even older, the first time I caught Stix snuggling Kota after bringing her home.


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Sigma (top) and Psi. This is probably the closest to actually snuggling that I've seen them - they're not sleeping tho, so I dunno if it counts, but it's still cute!


----------



## shlanon (Oct 16, 2003)

Okay here's Stormy and Justin cuddling with each other:


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Our cats snuggle on a daily basis, here's a recent picture of them just waking up.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Each and every one of these pictures are too cute for words. Thanks all for sharing and bringing a smile on my face.


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

These are all a few months old...have three rolls of film waiting to get developed! Cannot wait till I have a digital camera!! 

These two are constant snugglers!

Malcolm and Ophelia!


----------



## nancyLA (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi everyone, I have been lurking, but had to register to post a couple of pictures on this thread!! I am new to cat ownership. (allergic, but determined)!
Here are my new babies, Teddy and Freddy!!


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

So many adorable pics. I love the ones in the sink.  

This is all I can offer. These cats belong to a friend of mine.
































I think the only way I'll have a picture of my cats cuddling is by merging them with PhotoShop. It's not that they dislike each other but they just aren't close enough to do that I guess.  This is the closest I've seen them:









I wouldn't consider that cuddling or snuggling because there is space between them.


----------



## BabyKitty (Jan 14, 2005)

These are sooo cute!


----------



## BabyKitty (Jan 14, 2005)

dont let this one die! I have to see more pictures it brightens up everyones day!


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 15, 2005)

Every time I look at this tread it just reminds me how bad I want another cat, so my baby could cuddle.


----------



## mismodliz (Dec 5, 2003)

I'm so jealous of all your snuggling kitties! Stephen will never even allow a cat in the same room. 

At least I can get my "awws" here.


----------



## heart_art (Feb 16, 2005)

Lovely pictures!


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

Mitts & Tess said:


>



Cuteness overload!!!! Such a sweet picture!!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Mittens and Max say thank you *LoveMyKitties*. We think we are pretty sweet guys!


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Oh, what a lovely thread to go thru, lots of "awwwww"s on each pic, every one's so precious!!!

Here's mine:


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

These are way too cute Superkitties.







Loved it!


----------



## Tonkmom64 (Oct 2, 2004)

ohmygosh! this is the *sweetest* thread yet! 
Lots of OOOHHHS and AAAWWWS!

Here's just one of many of my kids


----------



## 4cats&counting (Jan 20, 2005)

wuzzy & oosin










wuzzy & bug


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

I have one cat snuggling


----------



## Tonkmom64 (Oct 2, 2004)

Pink nose! I just love that cute little pink nose!


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

Tonkmom64 said:


> Pink nose! I just love that cute little pink nose!


marsh's too precious! LOL 

here's more 'nose' for you 










or look at 4 more here: http://www.marshu.com/marsh-cat-picture ... ose-up.php


----------



## Tonkmom64 (Oct 2, 2004)

Awwwwww! Can't get enough of Marsh!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Marsh would win the beauty contest if there was one on CT


----------



## Tonkmom64 (Oct 2, 2004)

I second the motion!


----------

